# RSlogix5000 Project Development



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

vileislepore said:


> I'm taking a training class at rockwell automation for rslogix5000 project development. What should I know before I attend this class? What is the most important aspect to learn?


.........


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ladders read from left to right.
always verify your loops.
plan and draw out your ladders on paper first then try on the simulator.
add documentation to your ladders (it helps with troubleshooting)
if you can purchase the plc introduction course from cie bookstore
also purchase the hardware kit (you will get an ab micrologic 1000 and various components)
this will give you a mini plc system to practice with and be able to use for small automation projects later.


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

I just finished the ControlLogix Fundamentals and Troubleshooting course CCP299 a few weeks ago. Great class. They expect you to know the basics: How PLCs in general work. How to read a ladder diagram. Basic understanding of wiring.

The course covers a lot of material in one week if you don't get stuck with people asking too many questions. It was on the simple side for me and I just needed it to get familiar with version 21. I wasn't bored though, I focused on the little things such as program scan time, troubleshooting with tracing, and remote module setups. We even did a little project outside of the course outline where we strung up ethernet cable to other training stations and had shared ownership of the PLCs.


----------



## martindag (Oct 30, 2009)

I totaly recommend you to buy Logix pro simulator software, they got plenty of exercise to do it's only 25 bucks http://www.thelearningpit.com/lp/logixpro.html

It's a clone of Rslogix 500 mostly.


----------



## jude (Nov 23, 2010)

if you have never used 5000 try to get familiar with tags


----------



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

gnuuser said:


> ladders read from left to right.
> always verify your loops.
> plan and draw out your ladders on paper first then try on the simulator.
> *add documentation to your ladders (it helps with troubleshooting)*
> ...


 
I'll 2nd that.... comment every line, and put a small paragraph at the start of every new section, makes life SO MUCH BETTER!!!! :thumbsup:
and I'll 2nd the practice part as well.... some times hard to wrap your hard around "examen if off" or "examen if on" on a normally closed or open limit. Even after a few years dealing with I still have to talk myself through it


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

*Investigate first*; gather all information on your project before starting anything. Get a description of operation from all stakeholders, meaning the people who will be using the machine or system so that everyone is clear on what they want it to do. (I like to get them to sign off on that document by the way).

*Plan second*; decide how your system is going to be organized, i.e. a flow chart of the process you are going to control, a road map of your "tree" of devices that are connected, etc. etc..

*Program last*; once you know what you have, you know what you want it to do and how it is organized, only THEN should you begin making a ladder diagram. A lot of people start by winging it on a ladder diagram, then constantly add new stuff to it and/or change things as conditions change or issues come up. That's the fastest route to confusion and frustration.


----------

